# Who has stock Tesla Steampunk Nano 120W Mod



## irBosOtter (22/2/18)

I'm looking for the "black" colour one specifically please. Did mail a few places but no replies yet so asking here, want to order on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/collections/regulated-mods/products/teslapunk220wboxmod-1

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## irBosOtter (22/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/collections/regulated-mods/products/teslapunk220wboxmod-1



Thanks... but not looking for that one at all.
This one...
https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/tesla-steampunk-nano-120w-mod/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

irBosOtter said:


> Thanks... but not looking for that one at all.
> This one...
> https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/tesla-steampunk-nano-120w-mod/


Sorry bud my bad didn't see the one , will look again now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/2/18)

We have the black in stock in our shops. Let me know if you would like us to set one aside for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## irBosOtter (26/2/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have the black in stock in our shops. Let me know if you would like us to set one aside for you


Thanks, what will it cost including next day delivery to Cape Town CBD? Any chance you have a black Wotofo SMM in stock as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/2/18)

irBosOtter said:


> Thanks, what will it cost including next day delivery to Cape Town CBD? Any chance you have a black Wotofo SMM in stock as well?



See PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/1/19)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have the black in stock in our shops. Let me know if you would like us to set one aside for you


Hi I know this is a long shot but does anyone still have stock of this mod,been looking everywhere for one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Hi I know this is a long shot but does anyone still have stock of this mod,been looking everywhere for one


@Spyro
Anyway you can lead this brother to the path he's looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (2/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @Spyro
> Anyway you can lead this brother to the path he's looking for


Thanks bud hopefully I can get my hands on one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Thanks bud hopefully I can get my hands on one


Be patient he might be able to help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (3/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Be patient he might be able to help!


Will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (3/1/19)

None my side brother. Been replaced by the 85w

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (3/1/19)

Spyro said:


> None my side brother. Been replaced by the 85w


Thanks for the help gents Vaperite hooked me up with a new one.Great service from them @Vaperite South Africa

Reactions: Like 4


----------

